# Newbie..



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hello Ladies..

I am Martine, 25, and recently diagnosed with PCOS. I have been married to Mark since November 04. We have been together for 3 years, and have been TTC since November 03.

Had a Lap&Dye beginning of April this year which showed nice clear tubes - Wahoo!

Have my next appointment tomorrow (16/05/05) with my consultant. The plan is to start me on Clomid. 

I am currently on day 5 of an unknown length cycle (my first proper one in well over a year!) Am hoping that this will not affect my appointment tomorrow. It seems as if we have been waiting an eternity to get this far, and I am dreading hearing my consultant say "lets wait and see what happens next month"

Just thought I'd introduce myself...


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Martine ,

Welcome to fertility friends !! ..Just wanted to widh you good luck at your appointment and good luck on Clomid!!..Come and join us on the clomid girls thread and post there 

Everyone is really nice , just ask if you need any help or advice ....

Wishing you lots of fairydust

Lots of love Ju x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Marty

first of all welcome to ff you will find all the help and support you need hear we are a lovely bunch of girls also good luck with your appointment and wishing you all the best on clomid and like ju said come join us on the clomid girls thread
                        love baby wisper


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Marty - welcome to ff - nice to have someone new on our board .  If you need any info or advice on clomid you will be able to get it on these boards.
lots of luck to you


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

hi marty,

welcome!  these girls keep you sane on these mad pills!  any time you need to rant - we understand!

alicatty


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello MartyLou   & welcome to the site.
The girls are fab & offer lots of support & advice. As we are all going through the same we really do understand each other   
Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.
Erica.x


----------



## MrsR (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Martine   WELCOME to FF  

Let us know how you app go hun?


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone...

Well - I have been prescribed Clomid. 2 months worth at 50mg, with CD21 blood tests to monitor. The plan is to see if I respond to 50mg first and then go from there.

However - Actually getting the Clomid in my hands has proved to be a nightmare so far. My Consultant wrote a letter for me to take to my GP, which I did, to get my prescription from him. My GP however is under the impression that in the North West, Clomid may only be prescribed by a Consultant at a Hospital. So at the moment, my prescription is sitting on my GP's desk, waiting for him to call the hospital and check that he is actually allowed to prescribe it to me. He said that at a meeting he was at 3 weeks ago, it was made clear that it should only be prescribed by the Consultant. Hopefully it will be resolved in the next few days. The only thing is, if it turns out that it does have to come from the hospital, we have to go all the way back up to Manchester to get it. If my GP can do it he says he will post the prescription to me. Aaargh!!!

Also had a problem at my actual appointment. First of all I saw my Consultants registrar, who was happy enough to give me Clomid alone, and wait for a period to arrive. I am currently on CD6.. My first actual proper cycle in well over a year. I explained all this to her, yet she was still wanting me to wait for my next "natural" cycle. After I explained that I was not willing to do that (after all, I've waited over 12 months for this one!!!) she called in my Consultant, who has also prescribed me Provera in case this visit from AF is just a one off.

So although we have finally been given Clomid, It's been a bloody nightmare so far!!!!

Looking like I will actually start my Clomid RollerCoaster in June. Perfect timing as we are off to Turkey on Monday for a week, (booked by DH whilst he was out in Iraq as a surprise.. ahh!) So I can relax a bit and chill out before D-Day!

Martine xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to FF, im quite new too.  I was diagnoised with PCOS in 2000, had been trying to conceive with partner since 1997, m/c in 1999, BFP in 2002 after six months of 50mg clomid.  We are now trying again to conceive but clomid hasnt so far been working.  Im now taking 150mg, hopefully this month I will ovulate.  I know exactly what your going through it took me years to get the ball rolling I kept getting told "your young, you have plenty of time ahead", "come back in six months" etc etc.  I got so fed up with my consultant that I asked to be referred to another hospital, got started on clomid, six months later BFP. 

Your definitely not alone, if you wanna talk about it your more than welcome, hope I can help in someway.  Sending you lots of   thoughts and hopefully a   will soon come for both of us.

Joanne


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hi Joanne..

Thank you for your message.

I am trying not to build my hopes up too much, but can't help feel excited. Everything seems so much more real now. I'm so glad I found this place, as most of our family and friends know what we are going through, but few understand and are assuming Clomid is a wonder drug and that we will have news for them in a few weeks.. If only huh?

It's so nice to hear of people who have had Clomid success. 

It has been hard getting the ball rolling. For as long as I can remember I have had AF troubles. Everytime I saw a doctor I was told it was my hormones "establishing" themselves!

We finally saw a lovely doctor last year who referred me for all the relevant tests, although it was difficult getting them all on the right days because of my wayward cycle. I think he was so quick to refer us because of my husbands age... Ahh I'm making him sound like a right oldie, but he's only 36. (I am 25)

I had my lap and dye last month, and was very lucky in that I only waited 4 weeks for the appointment.

I've been forwarned of the side effects, especially the mood swings. Are they as bad as everyone say's?

Good luck for this cycle.. Sending you lots of positve thoughts.

Love and dust


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi MartyLou

Try to stay positive, just gently let your relatives know that you will let them know any info as and when you get it so they dont pester you.  Its hard for them to understand that although you are taking tablets you still have to work with your monthly cycle. 

  My hubby is 34 and im 25 so I know how that feels too!  I didnt have to wait too long to have a dye test as we have to pay privately because we already have one child.

Clomide doesnt effect my moods at all, the only side effect I get is sometime I suffer from headaches but i wouldnt put this solely down to clomid.

Hope this info helps, if you have anymore questions just let me know and I will do my best to help.

Joanne


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hi Joanne..

It's fab that it doesn't affect your moods. I have read some total horror stories about clomid and moods, Although hubby says with me he doubts he'll notice the difference.. funny funny...

How many cycles did it take to work with you son? I think I've read it's more successfull cycles 3 - 6, although like I said, I don't want to get my hopes up... but still want to stay positive. It's a hard balance to find.

Feel free to add me to MSN if you like, all my details are on my profile.

Sending you lots of positive vibes for this cycle

Love and Dust

Martine xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi MartyLou

I don't get mood swings either, the only change is that I was more emotional for the first month. Since I started acupuncture that has def improved & now DH has no idea when   is due cos i don't get cranky!!!

One bit of advice is to take the clomid at night, I've found that way you sleep through the worst side effects 

If this & my next cycle don't work I'm hoping to move onto IUI but I wish you lots of luck & babydust!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Martine

Good luck with the clomid      

Each person is different with mood swings and side effects, the best thing to do is not to dwell or worry about them too much and you might be lucky and not get any.  I have found my s/e have increased with each month and this month (month 3) been very tearful.  

Have a lovely relaxing holiday xxx


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone..

Prescription arrived in the post today.. It's so weird seeing it there in black and white.. I feel nervous, excited and very aprehensive. 

Looking forward to hols on Monday.. I can try and forget about it all for a week and relax... Although when we come back, we'll be on our first 2WW in over 12 months (AF doesn't visit me very often).. And it will also be our last natural 2WW before Clomid... 

It all seems so real now  

Professor Waffle - I have seriously considered Acu or Reflexology... Although I don't like needles too much so will probably go for Reflexology lol (PS: Do I "know" you from another site?!?!)

Flowerpot - My gosh, if it makes me more emotional than I already am, I don't know how I'll cope!

Anyhow, I am going to try and not worry about it all now until I need to.

Thanks for all the wonderful advice

Love and Dust to you all

Martine xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi MartyLou,

On my first six months cycle of clomid I was taking 50mg for six months with no luck but on my first month off the clomid I caught for my son!  Im on day 14 of my second month this time, Im taking 150mg because I didnt ovulate on 50mg or 100mg, hopefully I will get lucky this month.  Fingers crossed.

Hope you have a nice relaxing holiday, get plenty of rest before you start your treatment.

Joanne


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hey Everyone..

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.. Went on Holiday, started a new job... Been busy busy busy...

Well I'm on my last day of Provera today, So hopefull AF will be here within the next week or so, then my Clomid journey finally begins!!!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

HI - I am also new to this website and wanted to say hi - after reading many of the pages on the message boards I am feeling less & less on my own.  I was on Clomid for 9 months altogether after 2½ years ttc - DH sperm count/mobility was spot on and my tubes are clear.  slight endometriosis but nothing they said that would cause a problem. I was told on Friday that they want to put me on the IVF waiting list (3 year waiting list). I think we will have to pay 1st for scans etc and then maybe IUI then see where we are on the list


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hi Rachel..

Will you be entitled to funding for your IVF/IUI? 

My DH's SA was fine too, I have PCOS and mild endo (Although the endo shouldn't cause a problem)

I'm sorry you have 'unexplained' infertility, but I send you lots of luck and dust.

Martine xx xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
Just wanted to say "hello" & welcome to Clomid !
I'm currently in 2ww of 1st cycle of Clomid.
I ovulate fine naturally & boyfriend's results all above average but taking Clomid to "boost" things...had 2 big follies this month so fingers crossed. 

Everyone is different on Clomid - 1st day I felt pretty "vacant" & very sleepy, 2nd day was awful mood swings - one minute   , next minute   so sent me a little   ...other than those few days I was fine.

I was diagnosed with severe endo (17 years ago !!) & although hopefully your endo will not be a problem, it really depends on where your endo is....unfortunately mine was all over my ovaries & blocked my tubes - thankfully all ok now but tubes remain damaged....if your tubes & ovaries are ok then shouldn't cause any probs.

Anyway, I wish you loads of luck &  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hi Minxy..

I wish you lots of luck on your 2WW... Here's hoping you get that  

My endo is on the pouch of douglas, so behind my uterus.. There were a couple of flecks on one side of my pelvic wall, but literally just 2 or 3 specks of it.

Anyway lots of  coming your way

Martine xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again
Thanks for the    
I had endo/adhesions everywhere - pod, bladder stuck to womb, bit on bowel, all in pelvic cavity & ovaries/tubes/pelvis all stuck together - a complete mess ! Thankfully over the years & 4 operations seems to have "fixed" it - got a bicornuate uterus & uterine adhesions as well so bit of a hostile environment (according to consultant)....but remaining positive as the consultant seems to be & he's the expert !!!
I wish you lots of luck too & hope your dreams come true  
Take care...
Natasha


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Morning

Thanks for the luck - Hopefully this time (it's wearing abit thin now after 3 years of saying that)

We get one shot at IVF on the NHS - but with a 3 year waiting list I don't know if I can wait that long - but I've had no scans yet so will do that route 1st (had the op but that only explained that there was nothing physically wrong)

Gonna have to pay for scans soon - cause I'm starting to go crazy I think and I just need to know some stuff before too long


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hi Rachael

Hope you get your scan soon, will you be able to get it on the NHS, or is going private the only way?

I really hope that you will not need to go the IVF route and that you get your BFP before long.

Love and  

Martine x


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Martine for the  

I'm not sure what I get yet on the NHS but I am willing to pay just to get on with things!!!!

I booked an appointment for acupuncture - in 2 weeks after my hols - has any one had acupuncture? and with any effect?

Take Care

Rachel


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hiya Rachel..

I've looked into Acupuncture... Contemplating giving it a try. The place I looked at recommends one session a week for the first month, and then once a month thereafter.

I've heard some really great comments about it. It's apparently extremely relaxing if nothing else.

Happy hols, are you off anywhere nice?

Martine x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi natasha/martine

I've got endo in POD but never really knew if that caused ttc problems?  do you know? xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

As far as I'm aware endo in pod doesn't necessarily effect fertility - I think its more if the endo is on your ovaries (chocolate cysts) & in your tubes (unfortunately mine was, as well as adhesions   )
Obviously I'm no medical professional but having had diagnosed endo for so many years (over 17 !) does mean that I've gathered quite a lot of info on it !
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi

I'm off to Portugal a week on Monday - can't wait just so I can forget everything for 2 weeks - then when we get back we have decided to pay for the 1st consultation with Dr Rutherford at Leeds.

*Rach*


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Rach
I'm off to portugal next wednesday!  where abouts you going in portugal? x


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

HI

West Algarve about ½ hour from the most westerly point - it's near Luz/Lagos - Where abouts are you staying? 

Portugal is ace it is just so relaxing - I've just about turned into a loony thats hates everybody that can conceive naturally so my hols have arrived just at the right time!!!!

*Rach*


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

My sentiments exactly Rach!  Can't wait to get away and relax. we're off to Vilamoura in the algarve. never been before, just booked cheap flights with jet2.com and a hotel on expedia.  The weather looks lovely there at the moment!


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

You will love Portugal - we booked with Jet2 but from Leeds/Bradford - Dirt Cheap.

Not sure where you are on your cycle but I will have just ovulated before we go so hopefully the holiday won't make the   so bad.

Have a fab holiday

*Rach*


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hope you have a fab holiday Rachel...

AF arrived this morning.. Clomid starts tomorrow.......

Oooooh!


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Martine sorry   got ya - Good Luck on the clomid

I have been taken off Clomid as my specialist said after 6 months being on it - if nothing has happened then clomid is not effective any more - typical - since they kept me on it for 9 months!!!

I'm got an appointment tomorrow afternoon with a homeopathic guy - for an initial analysis not sure what to expect but it's worth a try.

Told my boss this morning as well that I am on the IVF list - he is a nice guy and taking time off is not a problem  (that takes a weight off my shoulders)

*Rach*  5 more sleeps to my holiday - can't wait


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hey Rach..

Oooooh not long until Hols now! I'm dead jealous lol.. We went to Turkey at the end of May, and I am dying for another holiday already.

Sorry to hear they have taken you off Clomid.. Will you be going straight to IVF? Or will you be trying IUI first? 

It's great that you have a nice boss.. I've just started a new job... My boss seems nice enough, but 2 of the questions asked in my interview were: Do you have any Children? Are there any on the way?... Hmmm. So I played it safe, said no and kept schtum about my treatment lol

Martine x


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Not sure what the procedure is about the IVF or IUI will have to wait and see when I get the appointment through.

I have been referred to LGI (Leeds) to see Dr Rutherford & Dr Balen - Not sure if you saw the programme 'Precious Babies' but they were the specialists on that.  Will prob pay for the 1st consultation it's only £150 and it speeds things up a little.

I would prefer IVF to be my final hope because it a big one to go through but to be fair I am willing to try anything to have a child.

The homeopathic guy said that my body/hormones are sending signals out that I already am pregnant when I'm not so no chance that I can get pregnantwhile it's sending these messages.

Oh well - time to forget for 2 weeks and concentrate on my tan

Take Care

*Rach*


----------

